# Hi Everyone



## fd512 (May 27, 2019)

I am writer/scholar who is totally fascinated by the human mind and human relationships. My newest project involves loss of libido in long term relationships and strategies to cope with the situation. 

Cheers


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

As domesticity rises, desire falls.

That’s your thesis summed up right there.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

What assumptions are you making?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@fd512 If you are seeking to undertake a research project here then you must first seek the permission of the site owners.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*The Sex Starved Wife*

.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

aquarius1 said:


> As domesticity rises, desire falls.
> 
> That’s your thesis summed up right there.


Sounds about right. Sucks when it's not you whose desire fell.


----------

